# Best air rifle????



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking to buy an air rifle. Some have more rebound or recoil than I like. Been years since I shot one. Are they better now?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 23, 2011)

Been all over the net, I had no idea that so much was out there. I should narrow this down. Best air rifle for the money, not over $3oo


----------



## deadend (Feb 23, 2011)

RWS with Beeman in 2nd place.


----------



## germag (Feb 23, 2011)

Yep. Check out the mid to upper end lines of RWS/Diana. Even the entry level are really good, but the upper end rifles are excellent...great triggers, very accurate. You can get a really nice mid-line RWS for about $300.


----------



## winchester1970 (Feb 23, 2011)

Just bought a Beeman from Wal-Mart for around $95 plus tax. It came with a nice stock for an adult, a 22 cal barrel and a 17 cal barrel and 4X scope. It is rated at 1000fps in 17in and 800fps in 22. Seems to be well made as far as the rifle goes, the scope is still out for the jury. It is clear enough for the purpose, just not 100% sure of its reliablity. Maybe needs to settle in a bit,last few shots have been dead on. I would buy another if I needed.

Scott!


----------



## winchester1970 (Feb 23, 2011)

The rifle I purchased is model #1073. I would consider this a entry level rifle but is still nice for the price tag. I can only imagine what the upper level rifles are capable of.

Scott!


----------



## nkbigdog (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a Sheridan silver streak that is about 40yrs old.  Took it out the other day and I guess the cylinder lost compression will not pump up anymore...trying to find a place to take it to without shipping....This Sheridan has taken many a squirrel and wabbit. I purchased it new


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 25, 2011)

Well...

I still have my Sheridan Silver Streak .20cal pellet rifle.

I was 11 when I got it.  32 now.

I pull it out on occasion to plink with.  Never had a problem with it.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Feb 25, 2011)

nkbigdog said:


> I have a Sheridan silver streak that is about 40yrs old.  Took it out the other day and I guess the cylinder lost compression will not pump up anymore...trying to find a place to take it to without shipping....This Sheridan has taken many a squirrel and wabbit. I purchased it new



I had to send my old 22 cal. Crossman to Pa. to get the pump reworked. I found a place on the internet.  It cost me $85.00, but it was pretty much worthless not working.


----------



## D Moody (Feb 25, 2011)

1gr8bldr,
PM me...I have exactly what you want...D Moody


----------



## Longstreet1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a Gamo and love it drills at 40 yards have steel targets all over the yard


----------



## 3ringer (Mar 2, 2011)

Believe it or not, I have a Smith and Wesson .22 pellet rifle. I bought it at GEX down by the Atl Airport back in the 70's. It is really heavy and would take squirrels down easily. I have a RWS .177 that I can't hit the broad side of a barn with it.


----------



## Bamafan4life (Mar 11, 2011)

Just stay away from daisy and crossman and ull be fine


----------



## slightly grayling (Mar 25, 2011)

Also avoid the Rugers....I picked one up on closeout and man is that thing loud!  I have 2 high-end Beemans that are excellent.  I will say from what I can tell Beeman is putting their name ona lot more lower end products now, but I doubt you would ever find the Beeman name on anything out of China.  I was going to get a cheapie for my son to plink with.  I don't think a .22 is any louder!  I haven't checked accuracy, but from the sound alone I wouldn't recommend.


----------



## tournament fisher (Mar 25, 2011)

i have a gamo and my dad has a gamo and we have had alot of problems with ours


----------



## holton27596 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a walther talon .22 that consistently chronos at 900fps with plain pellets. It was around 200 through sportsmans guide, but it is loud.


----------



## bigreddwon (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.crosman.com/airguns/benjamin/BPE3571




I can't seem to find a price for it yet, I don't think it will be cheap. No reviews yet either. No way I'd buy one for real unless I read/watched a few reviews.


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 1, 2011)

I bought the crossman storm at wally world and it was bad the trigger pull was high and the trravel was long, it would not shoot the lead free ammo, so I tried regular pellets and it was better.   When I finally got fed up with it I removed the trigger and shimed the sear, polished the sear, replaced the sear travel screw with a longer metal one, and tapped the triger for a over travel adjustment screw. The scope is not worth the metal they are made of, but for $100 what can you expect!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigreddwon (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.sportsmans-depot.com/products/Benjamin-Rogue-Air-Rifle.html

$2k!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 1, 2011)

nkbigdog said:


> I have a Sheridan silver streak that is about 40yrs old.  Took it out the other day and I guess the cylinder lost compression will not pump up anymore...trying to find a place to take it to without shipping....This Sheridan has taken many a squirrel and wabbit. I purchased it new





Bucky T said:


> Well...
> 
> I still have my Sheridan Silver Streak .20cal pellet rifle.
> 
> ...



I had the "Blue Streak." No tellin' _how_ many thousands of .20 caliber pellets went through that gun,and I never had any trouble with it.The modern airguns in the $300 range are much more powerful and accurate,but I bet they don't hold up for 40 years!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 11, 2011)

Bamafan4life said:


> Just stay away from daisy and crossman and ull be fine



WHAAAAAT?    I was practically raised by a Daisy, single pump, drug that thing from the mountains of north GA, through the plains of Africa, shot crocs in the jungles of south America, saved Tarzan from cannibals, and fought back the Russians from going Red Dawn on Blueridge and  Ellijay. And it could shoot underwater...Daisy rocks!!!!!!


also shot my brother in the mouth but he caught the bb in his teeth and I swear this is a true story!....


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 26, 2011)

Just realized that I never reported back what we got. We got the Gamo CFX underlever. I'm impressed with the accuracy of this gun. My son sets up shotgun hulls all around. He seldom misses at 60yds. He is better with it than I am, but I can get them 50% of the time. It's lots of fun when you know the gun is capable if you are.


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ive got a Beeman and a RWS air rifle...and they have served me very well. Ive killed hundreds of squirrels with them and even a few rabbits. They are the single barrel break and shoot around 1000-1100 fps...which is all you need.


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Jul 4, 2011)

lovin my gamo. cant beat the price or accuracy. paid $100 at BP xmas sale.
1000 FPS. domes are dead accurate, red rocket tipped a touch less in accuracy but slam the small game.
i dont have great accuracy with RWS HP pellets in any pellet gun over 700 fps.


----------



## CaptainCraig (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a  RWS 36 magnum in 177 that my mother bought me for Christmass in 1987. It shoots 1000 feet per second with lead and has taken everything from Raccoons to crows and everything in between. A few years ago I put a scope on it and it has really helped my marksmanship with my deer rifle.


----------



## jbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Another happy RWS fan here, I bought the 350 Magnum a couple of years ago and then my family bought me a Henry 22 mag so it hasn't been out of the house in a while.


----------



## troy001 (Jul 20, 2011)

Check out this Hammerli 850 Co2 AirMagnum Air Rifle
.177 Cal 754 fps


----------

